# He's back :rolleyes:



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

The Namwen is back, people. He's back. And he will demolish Trazom once again.


Enjoy.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Are you sure about this? I always thought he was some kind of legendary figure on TC--banned long before I was even born.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, there _is_ this new member who goes by the name. I'm almost certain it's him.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

. . . and there have been a total of 7 other registered members that have "those" same 6 letters as part of their usernames, one of which was banned 4 years ago 

Seems like we are jumping the gun a bit condemning a "newb" with similar letters in a username without any evidence.

Facts are one thing ... _innuendo_ is quite another. We cannot, and will not, ban on any "presumptions."


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Seems like I missed all the fun as I have no idea who you're talking about. I don't suppose the offending posts are still buried in dusty, locked threads for me to have a good nosey at?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is a sample, Poley. And many more could be found here.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Ah, he was one of _those_.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Ah, he was one of _those_.


He's like the Dan Brown of Classical Music!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

This could make a good ClassicalMusicIsBoring strip...


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Dodecaplex said:


> Here is a sample, Poley. And many more could be found here.


You can get banned for opening discussion about music if the proposition one is making is likely to be unpopular? Or was there lots more to it than that?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I hope this time he has learnt his lesson.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Moira said:


> You can get banned for opening discussion about music if the proposition one is making is likely to be unpopular? Or was there lots more to it than that?


The latter ... there was lots more to it than that. However, situations and circumstances that lead to any members banning is strictly confidential and never revealed by the forum staff.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> The latter ... there was lots more to it than that. However, situations and circumstances that lead to any members banning is strictly confidential and never revealed by the forum staff.


A permanent ban also, by its nature, is effectively confidential from the, ah, _banee's_ viewpoint, at least within the public area of the forum. This is probably a good thing, because it blocks the appearance of the "farewell address" containing a significant percentage of ****'s.

:devil:


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Polednice said:


> Seems like I missed all the fun as I have no idea who you're talking about. I don't suppose the offending posts are still buried in dusty, locked threads for me to have a good nosey at?


I recall that the last occasion this topic came up was in this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/14881-beethoven-fraud-2.html#post203354 Take a glance through it and you'll find a listing of the main threads that were started by Newman, together with an assessment of the debating antics of this character.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hope this time he has learnt his lesson.


You must be joking.


----------

